# Cartao de cidadao



## Bicky

I have been asked by a colleague - what is a Cartao de Cidadao - good question . I have no idea.
Can anyone please tell us what this is, is it useful, and how do you obtain one.


----------



## loonytoon

as far as i am aware it is the unified identity card for PT citizens (not for expat residents) that combines the fiscal card, health card, social security card etc

jeff


----------



## canoeman

As loonytoons says definitely *not* available for Expat Residents


----------



## Bicky

Thanks for these comments - will pass the message on and close the matter down !!


----------



## siobhanwf

Hi becky,


Lots of information here and in English Portal SEF


----------



## 4rivers

Cartao de Cidadao - well , I am an expat , and applied for and received permission to get one , they even sent me the password . I haven't yet, because I am currently not in Portugal. But I still pay some taxes - IMI and due to a mistake IUC.


----------



## Bicky

Hi - thanks for this - can you tell me how where etc you applied for this.
I am an expat of 25 years, I have every Cartao known to man !! except this one - which if I could get it would dispense with a few of the others.
Eagerly waiting for your reply.


----------



## 4rivers

Bicky - I applied online about six months ago to https://www.portaldasfinancas.gov.pt, now how I did it , I don't really remember . But , if you are close , in your position , I would go your local Finance office ( with a translator if needed ) and enquire . You pay taxes in Portugal , even if it is only IMI and IUC , therefore you should be entitled to one . At some stage , you will need a passport sized photo , to go on the card . (they scan it ) and hold the original .


----------



## canoeman

Bicky maybe this applies in the Acores but it certainly doesn't on the mainland only Portuguese Nationals exchange their ID, NIF & Health cards for a Cartao de Cidadao unless an expat has taken out Portuguese Nationality it's not an option.

Think 4rivers might be confusing this with online access to financas 


Thats answered then not the Cartao de Cidadao which can only be issued by the Conservatoria


----------



## 4rivers

Cartao de Cidadao is a replacement for the Bilhete de Identidade, which in my case I wanted , because I can't log on to Finance office website , and I was looking for another method , of access, which you can use - if you actually have the card . Which I don't , just the password.

https://www.google.be/search?q=Cart...vBvSq0AWj4YDoDw&ved=0CEQQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=683

I also wish to add , I do not have Portuguese nationality. And yes, indeed the Acores does do some strange things . But they are getting better ................or worse , depending on your viewpoint .


----------



## canoeman

Yes but a Bilhete de Identidade or Cartao de Cidadao is *only* available to Portuguese Nationals, *not* Residents or Non residents from other countries.

All you reguire to access your personal Financas is a NIF number and registering, as your not Portuguese you cannot use the Cartao de Cidadao option to register.

When you register providing you've given an e-mail address you receive an e-mail with a code to confirm your e-mail address when you complete the registration process with the Password (Senha) you get through the mail, until you enter your NIF number and Password in the Personal Section top right of Financas site and if you wan't e-mail alerts the code from e-mail you've not completed the registration process so cannot access your personal information.


----------



## siobhanwf

When can I apply?

Obtaining Citizen Card is compulsory for all *national* residents in Portugal or abroad from the age of six or as soon as your presentation is required for the relationship with some public service.

http://www.portaldocidadao.pt/PORTAL/entidades/MJ/IRN/pt/SER_cartao+de+cidadao.htm#Quando posso requerer?

_Normal order for delivery in mainland Portugal, the Azores and Madeira, with the exception of the islands of Faial, Pico, Santa Maria, Graciosa, São Jorge, Flores and Corvo: five working days;_ Your 6 months of waiting this might explain why. 

Portal das financas has NOTHING to do with a cartao de cidadao.


----------



## canoeman

Sorry but it's not for Residents or Non residents of Non Portuguese nationality, your quote relates to Portuguese Nationals see
Quem pode requerer?
Cidadãos com nacionalidade portuguesa;
Cidadãos brasileiros ao abrigo do Tratado de Porto Seguro.


* Who can apply?
Citizens with Portuguese nationality;
Brazilian citizens under the Treaty of Porto Seguro.*

Yes it's nothing to do with Portal of Finanacas but a Portuguese National with one can use it as a simple one step registration


----------



## 4rivers

It's all a tad confusing to me - but as a British national only, having lived in Portugal (Acores) on and off for 22 yrs, I do have a Bilhete de Identidade ( expired in 2007 ) , I did apply through the Finance portal , for the Cartao de Cidadao. Perhaps in the last six months they changed the rules , with Portugal , nothing would surprise me . I am in Belgium at the moment, and I have a citizens card, of theirs - carries all the same info as the Portuguese one, would. 
But to go anywhere, I still need my passport. In theory, of course.... you don't . But then - that's a different subject .


----------



## canoeman

At one time Bilhete de Identidade Blue I believe where issued to Non Portuguese Nationals but they where then superseded from 2007 by 1st the Green Resident Cards, then the new A4 EU Registration of Residence which after 5 years can be exchanged for the Buff Resident Card, all to comply with the EU and Portugal fully implementing the Social Charter.

You might have thought you applied for one but Financas can only give you online access to your Tax area.

Portugal doesn't give Cartao de Cidadao to Non Nationals Residents or non residents and application for a National to exchange ID, NIF, Health and Social Security card is only through Conservatoria, Lojas do Cidadão and abroad at Consulates


----------



## 4rivers

Canoeman - I see what you did there , yes ,you are correct .


----------

